# Lets talk sunscreen for darker skin tones (NC35 + )



## sonaliagrawal (May 21, 2010)

So I am NC40. I am one of those blessed with easily scarring skin!!! So I like to protect my skin with not just a moisturizer with a little SPF, but with an all out sunscreen on a daily basis. 

I have the toughest time finding a good high SPF and high PPD (UVA ray protect) sunscreen that goes on completely clear and does not leave a white cast on my skin of any sorts. (like I mentioned I am NC40).

With summer almost here, I thought lets ask this WOC forum what they use.

Ones I have tried and did not work:
- US: Shisiedo 55  - too much white cast
- Euro: Avene Emulsion 50 - moderate white cast
- Euro: Boots Anti dark spots 30 and 50 - little white cast
- US: Banana Boat Sunwear 50 - no white cast, but discontinued for a couple of years

Please share your experience with what you use and like.


----------



## vintageroses (May 21, 2010)

Hmm I've always used Clarins SPF 40 & i LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't see a white cast at all!  & it makes your skin more radiant too! THey have it in tinted & in white! But they white one blends so well you don't get a white face later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm NC 45 & i use the white one sometimes!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2010)

...


----------



## sonaliagrawal (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Yay great thread! 

I was thinking of trying Boots Anti-Dark Spots SPF 50...but interesting that you tried this and didn't like, white cast is my biggest fear along with that slimey feeling eww...

Other that that there is always MAC Prep & Prime SPF 50 maybe?_

 
I really do like the Boots one - very elegant finish, non drying (my skin is dry to normal), but it does leave a slight slight whiteness. I have been using it under foundation, and not hating the white cast, coz it is fairly minor. 

Prep and prime dries me up way too much. Not good for my skin type.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 22, 2010)

I like the Neutrogena Dry Touch Sunblock because it doesn't leave my face feeling greasy after I apply. You do have to blend really well to avoid white cast, so that might not be the best option. I wear it every day though, and keep blending by the time I've added foundation & setting powder it's fine. 

The reason I like this one is that they have an SPF 90+ version and it's an affordable drugstore option. My family is prone to sun spots so I take all the SPF I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with the search!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2010)

I'm currently using Aveeno Continuous Protection Sunblock Lotion with SPF 100.  It's oil-free, not very heavy (considering how high the SPF is).  There is the tiniest bit of cast when I first apply the lotion (I'm NW45 by the way) but it goes away once I rub it in.  Before the Aveeno I used Coopertone For Faces with SPF 30.  I like it, but I just wanted more SPF.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 22, 2010)

I don't have a sunblock/screen, but I do use an Aveeno oil free moisturizer with sunblock in it.  I haven't noticed a white sheen from it.


----------



## angelynv (May 24, 2010)

Hey I am LOVING Loreal Solar Expertise anti brown spots (in the UK I got this from Superdrug) and use it every single day. No white cast as it has a lovely peachy tint to it. It sinks into my skin immediately and leaves no white cast. I am NC42-43 btw x


----------



## angelynv (May 24, 2010)

oh and its non oily too (its the matte fluid) while being really moisturising at the same time and also has not broken me out at all!


----------



## kittykit (May 25, 2010)

I use La Roche-Posay Anthelios 45 Ultra-Light Fluid for Face. It's light and non-sticky. I use it on the top of my moisturiser and under my makeup. Unlike most sunscreen I've used before, this one doesn't make my face oily. The best sunscreen product for face I've used.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 26, 2010)

thanks for this post! i have the same problem and was about to shell out the $$$ for the shiseido sunscreen!


----------



## Vixxan (May 26, 2010)

I have been using Beyond Belief anti wrinkle sun protect with SPF 30+ for years. You can get it at Sally's beauty supply for around $6.


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandeeNova* 

 
_thanks for this post! i have the same problem and was about to shell out the $$$ for the shiseido sunscreen!_

 
I use the Shiseido sunscreen and I do not notice a white cast at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has been the best sunscreen I have ever used. Perhaps the sunscreen and whatever cleanser/toner the op is using are not compatable. You can always get a sample from Sephora. My bottle has lasted a year and I use daily. This is a good thread though. I'm always open to having other choices.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 26, 2010)

I use Neutrogena Sheer sunscreen. There's no white cast and it's relatively cheap compared to the high end sunscreen.


----------



## fairyprincessfo (May 26, 2010)

I love Neutrogena Ultra Touch Sunblock 55, I'm NC 45 ish and no white cast for me at all. I also LOVE cetaphil's daily facial moisturizer,again no white cast. both of these have UVA/UVB(very important!!)protection along with SPF.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 27, 2010)

I'm using the L'Occitane Immortelle Brightening UV Shield SPF40. I love the consistency of it. I usually mix it with my Giorgio Armani LSF foundation, making it a tinted moisturizer. Works very well for me


----------



## stilett0s (May 27, 2010)

I'm NC40 (probably 43-44 with this tan), and I use one by Neutrogena that has an SPF of 85. Aveeno makes one that goes as high as 60. After getting some hyperpigmentation one summer, I don't mess around with the sun anymore. I only buy high, HIGH SPF sunblock.


----------



## Extrashade (Nov 14, 2012)

The sun does not discriminate, it does not see if you are a fairer tone or of a darker tone. Diseases like skin cancer, sunburn and other sun or heat related conditions can be caught by anyone exposed to too much sun. It becomes more important for darker skin toned people to wear sunscreen for protection against the sun as darker tones have a higher risk of developing Melanoma. So it is advised to be always protected against harmful UVA/UVB rays, no matter your skin tone .I’ve used ExtraShade sunscreen and love it’s lightweight, moisturizing and doesn’t leave white streaks on my skin! I LOVE IT!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

I use either LaRoche Posay Anthelios 60 or L'OREAL Sublime Sun liquid silk lotion for face.  I top them off with my Maybelline BB cream in Deep  that has an SPF of  30.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 3, 2013)

When a sunscreen isn't leaving a white cast on my skin, it is leaving me quite shiny in the face. Any recommendations for oily skin?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2013)

The Shisedo sunscreen mentioned upthread is great for oily skin. I use the face and body sunscreen lotion in SPF 60, am about NC50-ish and I get no white cast, oil control and in a pinch it serves as primer.

  	Also, Fallene-Cotz makes a good SPF30 for the face. It is all physical, silicone-based and tinted brown to avoid white cast, and keeps my face matte for a couple of hours.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

Where do you get the Fallene-Cotz? I like the idea of a brown tint, but the silicone scares me as that can often break me out. The Shisedo is very white on me. I had to throw it out.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2013)

^^I get the Cotz from Ulta or drugstore.com. Did you buy ythe Shisedo lotion (bottle with flip top) or cream (tube)? Also, did you rub it in? I am darker than you and I have never had this problem. It does not even cause flashback in photos.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

I purchased the flip top bottle a few years back. It was awful. Especially if I used it on the rest of my body. I looked like a ghost when I tried to use it on my arms and legs. Yes I always rub in my sunscreen otherwise it would just sit on top of my skin in all its white glory. When it gets unbearably hot, like over 95F, I start to sweat and then the sunscreens tend to streak on my skin. Even water resistant ones. Perhaps a brown sunscreen wouldn't make me look insane. I had a very embarrassing day last summer due to 110F humid temps and sweat. I had white sunscreen running down my neck and arms.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn you are fast!^^ OK, I have this problem too. Get yourself some face powder with antiperspirant (they are relatively cheap - I think Mehron makes one and so does Ben Nye). That is the physical sunscreen (titanium dioxide) in the Shisedo running. If you can keep your face from sweating you can keep this from happening. The Shisedo is very water resistant, so I don't think I have any other suggestions except to keep your face from sweating. I accept that this happens on the body sometimes and just keep a paper napkin handy to sop it up but I know how irritating it is to have it happen to a full face.

  	Your other option is to switch to only chemical sunscreen. La Roche Posay makes a good one for oily skin (I am at work so I can't post links, but drugstore.com and walgreens sell their sunscreen fluid for face - they also make one for oily skin which you might have to order from someplace like skincarerx.com - not affiliated)


----------



## MissTT (Mar 4, 2013)

La Roche Posay has definitely been on my radar. Thanks for the recommendation. As far as the running, it was just an excessively hot day and there was no way to keep from sweating while being outside. The streaking was humiliating though as there were lots of people around. My entire body turned white. (Actually, my face wasn't that bad. LOL. Probably b/c of face powder like you said.)


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 5, 2013)

One of my college friends has darker skin like you and she used lots of product in order to make her skin brighter/ healthy. At the end of the day nothing works well. Now she has been using a moisturizer. I forget the name of this particular brand she has been using now but she told her moisturizer contains vitamin C where SPF is 30. I think you need to consult with specialist before trying this since this type of moisturizers might have marketed for those having darker skin.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 5, 2013)

Sophiaaa said:


> One of my college friends has darker skin like you and she used lots of product in order to make her skin brighter/ healthy. At the end of the day nothing works well. Now she has been using a moisturizer. I forget the name of this particular brand she has been using now but she told her moisturizer contains vitamin C where SPF is 30. I think you need to consult with specialist before trying this since this type of moisturizers might have marketed for those having darker skin.


  	There are plenty of moisturizers on the market with vitamin C and SPF, and marketed toward people of color. The problem for darker skin is finding one that does not cause flashback in photos or alter the shade of one's foundation. The amount of vitamin C in those types of moisturizers is often too small to make a difference, and vitamin C is notoriously unstable in those formulations. A prescription is not necessary.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 5, 2013)

My holy grail sunscreen for face would be SPF 30+, *mattifying*, and non-ghost face making. I don't even care if it makes me white in a camera flash. As long as I'm not white in person!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> My holy grail sunscreen for face would be SPF 30+, *mattifying*, and non-ghost face making. I don't even care if it makes me white in a camera flash. As long as I'm not white in person!


  	Have you considered some of the other asian sunsreens that would have to be ordered online? I meant to mention this yesterday.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 5, 2013)

I have not b/c I'm so tired of the trial and error with sunscreens. I'd assume the Asian brands would be whitening, too. I'm all ears if you have recommendations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For me, finding a sunblock has been worse than finding an appropriate foundation. That's saying a lot. All the ones that say they won't turn white do turn white on me. That's why I'd prefer word of mouth over advertising.


----------

